
Show HN: HireGun for finding marketing consultants/agencies - dohertyjf
http://www.hiregun.co/
======
Gustomaximus
This great concept and as someone who hires agencies/consultant semi-regularly
it's surprisingly time consuming to find good options beyond the obvious
names. And frustrating when you know there are a bunch out there to be found
but get buried in the forest.

To make this usable I feel you need at a minimum 1) location filtering as a
main point 2) Public feedback on agencies from their hires. Without this it's
hard for me to trust, or filter agencies via the work they do well vs all the
options they claim, especially as options grow. 3) You need to allow clients
to post jobs and let the agencies chase them. Currently the onus is on the job
owner to chase an agency. Often the reason I use these services is to save
time as our internal resource is booked vs lack of skill-set. The more time
you save me the more I'm attracted to your platform.

Good luck as I hope someone can build a quality version of an Elance type
site.

------
dohertyjf
Hi Hacker News! Today I pushed live an update to HireGun, which is my company
aimed at bringing transparency to the consulting industry while connecting
businesses with marketers (to start)!

HireGun is very upstream from eLance/Upwork and focused on businesses who
don't have a Fortune 500 level online marketing budget, but also can afford
more than $50 for a Twitter bot army.

There are a few more versions already planned with more around
consultant/agency partner transparency, making the lives of service providers
easier with payment support, and more. It's early days, but I'm excited to be
working on it fulltime after wanting to for a few years now!

I'd love your questions and feedback!

------
BorisMelnik
Awesome to see your hard work pay off John, the your silent army stands behind
you.

